# A G/O Bass tournament fisherman Mark Miller



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

I got a call from Kenny Johnson about his partner Mark Miller that has fished the G/O bass tournaments and has fished many other tournaments at Griggs dam and O'Shaughnessy Reservoir over the years is not doing very well. He has been battling cancer for over a year now. I just wanted to pass this on to everyone that might know him. He is a supper nice guy and I have always enjoyed having him fish my tournaments.


GarryS


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

I got the sad news today that Mark Miller did pass away.. As soon as I get more info I will post it. My thoughts and prayers go out to his family.

GarryS


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

I just saw this post. Sorry to hear the bad news. My thoughts and prayers go out to his family.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Marc passed away Friday. He is survived by his wife Linda and his daughter Regina. His services will be Tuesday from 4-7 at Mader-Quint-Tiberi Funeral home at 1068 S. High Street in Columbus. Funeral will at 10:00 AM on Wednesday. 
please keep his family in your prayers. Marc - you will be missed at the River. Rest in peace my friend.


----------

